# Honda Trak purchase - looking for feeback



## concraft821 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi 

I am considering the purchase of a HS724TA. Looks like this is going to be an expensive investment ( over $2K ? ). 

I have a steep driveway. All my previous 2-stage snowblowers had issues with the steep driverway. I am looking for a trak snowblower as a solution. 

Thanks much for advice and input. 

Bri


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

don't know your location.....but a 7 HP snowblower in my opinion is NOT enough power.


----------



## bikerdeano (Nov 24, 2014)

_Sidebar..._

I went to a Honda dealer recently to buy some advance tickets for a upcoming Motorcycle show.

I walked by a Honda Track-drive Snowblower with a price tag on it for $4600.00 (plus tax, puts this machine over $5000.00)

For that price, it better come with a video camera and remote control, so I can clear my driveway while watching TV and sitting on my recliner.

Who spends over $5000.00 on a walk-behind machine?

_Back to regular programming..._


----------



## concraft821 (Nov 25, 2014)

RoyP said:


> don't know your location.....but a 7 HP snowblower in my opinion is NOT enough power.


I live in Central MA, with some storms dumping 2 feet within a few days. I am probably going to look at the HS928TA instead of the HS724TA. If anyone owns one of these HS928TA models it would be great to hear your experiences with it. 

Thanks


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

concraft821 said:


> I live in Central MA, with some storms dumping 2 feet within a few days. I am probably going to look at the HS928TA instead of the HS724TA. If anyone owns one of these HS928TA models it would be great to hear your experiences with it.
> 
> Thanks


I own the 928WA (which is the Wheel Version of the HS928TA) and the machine is an absolute beast. Wet snow, Dry Snow, Frozen Pack, you name it ...this machine plows right through it and throws the snow every bit of 40ft in all conditions. Hydrostatic transmission is sensational. I opted for the wheel version because my driveway for the most part is pretty flat and I wanted the ability the move the snow blower around my shed offseason and wheel units are much better at that task. Can't go wrong wither either the HS928TA or the HS928WA


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

928's are a beast. Unstoppable with the tracks. You can crawl through the end of the driveway without backing up. Just remember, the stick on the bucket is for keeping jealous neighbors away.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I just got a HS928TA in September. I've used it for one snowfall so far. It's got phenomenal traction, and it chewed through 4-6" of wet heavy snow so well I found myself running at nearly its highest forward speed. I slowed a bit for the chunky stuff the plow deposited, that's it. As I stated in another thread, this is the first snowblower I ever used that makes the job easy. It is a bit of work turning the machine, especially when comparing it with some of the newer wheeled models that have turn-on-a-dime abilities. For me turning is not really a big deal, but you should decide for yourself.


----------



## concraft821 (Nov 25, 2014)

The HS928TA or HS928TAS looks like the best option. Please let me know any feedback on this purchase. 

Thanks much. 

Bri


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

The ta is better bang for the buck, the electric start is great but they usually start first pull anyway. But then again I love toys and have the tcd. Whatever one you choose will be a great machine and last for years to come. And of course, pictures when you get it.


----------



## billywhiskers (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm new to both Honda and track type blowers but after over forty years of other blowers I'm convinced that bigger is better. Vibration destroys blowers over time and if you live where storms often dump two or more feet of heavy snow your smaller engine machine will shake itself to pieces way too quickly. When they bog down they shudder and shake and you get metal fatigue throughout the machine. You pay more for the big ones but they don't labor nearly as hard to get the job done and in the long run they'll save you in fewer repairs and better longevity. At least that's my take.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

billywhiskers said:


> I'm new to both Honda and track type blowers but after over forty years of other blowers I'm convinced that bigger is better. Vibration destroys blowers over time and if you live where storms often dump two or more feet of heavy snow your smaller engine machine will shake itself to pieces way too quickly. When they bog down they shudder and shake and you get metal fatigue throughout the machine. You pay more for the big ones but they don't labor nearly as hard to get the job done and in the long run they'll save you in fewer repairs and better longevity. At least that's my take.


Agree 100% with Billy's answer......always go with more power !!


----------



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

I love my hs724 ,close to 3800 bucks but worth every penny.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I used a HS624 last year and we had one storm with about two and a half feet of wet snow (it was higher than the mouth of the blower), with a layer of ice and then a layer of fluff on top. I took my first pass at a crawl and was fine. After that I took 6 inch passes at most. Opening the mouth of the driveway and all the stuff the snowplows threw at it was extremely slow but doable. I was pretty beat by the time I was done but if you take slow small bites you won't shake the machine apart. If you decide you want to spend your day inside drinking cocoa then go for the horsepower. If money is an issue then go for the smaller machine knowing you can do it but much more slowly.


----------

